# chicken apron pattern



## Wisconsin Ann

It has come to my attention that the thread we usually point to with the pattern for a chicken apron/saddle has broken links in it now 

so, I found the pattern on my harddrive, and here it is!










I think. I know this one works, 'cuz I've used it. cut on the fold (the narrow "neck" end is the fold) and turn thru the unstitched area on the butt. 

Add either an elastic or a 1/3"ish wide twilltape/belting/whatever you have as armholes...attached at the foldline/neck, and the other end to the wide area. Most hens will wear them quite happily. They seem to adjust them a bit when you first put them on, then forget about them.

I'll keep trying to find more on the pattern.

eta: if you use this image in conjunction with this thread:http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=181223&highlight=apron, you should be able to figure out what to do


----------



## nancypo

Thanks!!!


----------



## JuliaAnn

LOL, I thought it was for an apron like humans wear, in the shape of a chicken or something. 

I admit I got all excited about a chicken apron pattern.

Duh.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

JuliaAnn said:


> LOL, I thought it was for an apron like humans wear, in the shape of a chicken or something.
> 
> I admit I got all excited about a chicken apron pattern.
> 
> Duh.


:rotfl:
well...hmmm. I bet we could come up with one! I DID design a rooster comb hat for my SO. And a chicken is kind of built like a bib apron....head would be the "bib" part...wings going around the back as ties perhaps....fluffy big body as the main apron part. 

oooOOO. maybe the wings would conceal front pockets?


----------



## Kshobbit

Okay, I will show my complete ignorance. What do you use a chicken apron for?
I have been raising chickens for many many years and never heard of such a thing. I clicked in thinking it was an apron with a chicken on it! LOL


----------



## JuliaAnn

Glad to see I wasn't the only one who thought it was a human apron, tee hee!!

I always called them saddles, and they are used to protect a hen's back and sides from the rooster's claws and spurs during mating. I once had a large roo and he cut one of my hens down both sides, just like a razor would cut. I had a heck of a time getting that poor hen healed up! Sometimes mating will make a hen's back become bare of feathers, too. Saddles help stop both problems.


----------



## jill.costello

There's a lady who will make them for you, custom. She's online (if anyone's interested, I will google a bit and find her again).

She does ALL sizes, from bantam to Jersey Giant, and turkeys and duck sizes, too. She has about 100 different cute fabrics and will add custom touches like a rope "perch" for the rooster sewn across the apron/saddle.

I ordered one for my roo's favorite hen in a sturdy denim with a rope perch and I think it cost me all of $8.00 shipped! Elastic straps with little white snaps, too!


----------



## jill.costello

Found her! http://mbldesigns.com/chicken_aprons.html


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Kshobbit said:


> Okay, I will show my complete ignorance. What do you use a chicken apron for?
> I have been raising chickens for many many years and never heard of such a thing. I clicked in thinking it was an apron with a chicken on it! LOL


They have loops that you fit over the wings..the "bib" area goes on the lower neck/shoulder area. The wider part covers the hen's back. Many aprons/saddles have a piece of rope attached to the upper part and the lower hem to give the rooster something to grab on to. 

They really help the hens if you have either too many roos, or a roo with a particular girlfriend. The hens don't get warm under them, and the feathers will grow just fine.


----------



## katydidagain

I had some time on my hands and found this.


----------



## suelandress

Do they attract bugs? Seems like it would make for a great covering.


----------



## VA Susan

We haven't had that problem so far. Does it only happen if you have older roosters? Ours are both young and don't have spurs yet.


----------



## barnyardgal

Thanks for sharing..i was just thinking i need to make a couple but have not had the time to look for a pattern...again Thanks!!


----------



## katydidagain

I also found this. http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4031-Patterns I've saved both just in case...


----------

